# my name is nadroj, and i think i'm funny



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

So flat rate shows up from the herfabomber.... thats odd he would normally threaten me first, so this is odd.... open it up and bam that silly little noob nadroj thinks he can hide forever.



















tat fausto.... love it
angelinos..... new to me
nester miranda... new to me
601 la bomba..... have 1 havent smoked 1
illusione f9......... love it
tat 7th capa especial..... love it.

ok jordan you win this round.... but will lose the fight so enjoy your moment in the spot light.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! He's pretty damn good isn't he?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice bomb Nadroj!
Not very sportsmanlike though. If you want to bomb, you should have the guts to stand up to the potential retailiation as well. oke::razz:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Granted, there's no relation, but man you're doing our namesake proud! From one Jordan to another, welcome to the family friend! Lol.

Wait a minute, I can't let him outdo me can I?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope Jordan understands that ZK will retaliate against others since they can't target him


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone is trying to be like Bob lol.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok so the box came from pete, was sent from stratford, but the note says its from jordan..... ya know i dont get it....

*Y U NO PUT REAL NAME ON BOMB?!?!?!*


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

Shenanigans...apparently he has no respect for ZK. I personally would never bomb you guys though.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ok so the box came from pete, was sent from stratford, but the note says its from jordan..... ya know i dont get it....


This is Jordan's new schtick. He's trying to hit other people and get Pete in trouble. He's crafty this one...



nadroj said:


> Shenanigans...apparently he has no respect for ZK. I personally would never bomb you guys though.


Me thinks you doth protest too much.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

will the real slim shady please stand up? jordan, ask staxed what happened when trilobyte bombed me.... your not out of the woods, pete if your playing games.... i can play games too ya know.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

I am being framed. I swearz!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea Jordan basically admitted as much in chat earlier Kev. Sick em! The whole framing thing is just his latest ploy.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

gosh said:


> Yea Jordan basically admitted as much in chat earlier Kev. Sick em! The whole framing thing is just his latest ploy.


Gosh tried to get me to bomb you but I wouldn't do it. I told him I respected you to much to do it.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

nadroj said:


> I told him I respected you to much to do it.


Obviously not considering the damage you just did to his mailbox! Plus, if I had set him up, wouldn't there be a FIRST BLOOD reference somewhere?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

first blood!!! seriousy?!?! grumble.... listen hear down 2-1 im #winning and dont you forget it!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> first blood!!! seriousy?!?! grumble.... listen hear down 2-1 im #winning and dont you forget it!


I'm not disputing that, I'm disputing Jordan claiming I put him up to this. If I had, I would of insisted he use a First Blood reference! Yanno, both symbolizing that he drew first blood, and referencing that phrase you know and love!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gosh said:


> I'm not disputing that, I'm disputing Jordan claiming I put him up to this. If I had, I would of insisted he use a First Blood reference! Yanno, both symbolizing that he drew first blood, and referencing that phrase you know and love!


fair enough.... grrrrr i gotta go do some work..... i hope someone admits to this by the time i come back


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

kapathy said:


> fair enough.... grrrrr i gotta go do some work..... i hope someone admits to this by the time i come back


They will never admit to it. Just bomb Gosh and the albino pinface and be done with it.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I admit it was Jordan. You can just see the kind of mischeif he's getting into all over puff. I don't think anyone else is dumb enough to pull the kinds of stunts he's pulling. :biggrin:

Gosh and the albino pinface do sound like great targets though...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ok so the box came from pete, was sent from stratford, but the note says its from jordan..... ya know i dont get it....
> 
> *Y U NO PUT REAL NAME ON BOMB?!?!?!*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

wait one damn minute.....if Nadroj is sending out bombs in my name again, and using my zip code as the origin instead of sending from a different zip code, then it wouldn't start tracking and confirming until it got to my neck of the woods....I know this stuff cuz I'm like Postal and stuff.

Pinhead Jr.: "Nadroj is getting smarter, Pops..like those serial killers in those movies and tv shows....he's evolving."

Herfabomber: "yeah, well let him evolve using someone else as a fall guy.....I'm The Herfabomber, not freakin' Lee Harvey Oswald....SHENANIGANS!!!!"


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nadroj has messed with a lot of LOBsters, so he is definitely on our "bad" list, but I have to admit, its really funny watching someone F%^$ with Kevin's head!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Nadroj has messed with a lot of LOBsters, so he is definitely on our "bad" list, but I have to admit, its really funny watching someone F%^$ with Kevin's head!


these days its not even a fair sport.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wait one damn minute.....if Nadroj is sending out bombs in my name again, and using my zip code as the origin instead of sending from a different zip code, then it wouldn't start tracking and confirming until it got to my neck of the woods....I know this stuff cuz I'm like Postal and stuff.


Kevin already figured you out. He knows who the real culprit is in this attack and I am sure he will make you will pay dearly for your attempted shenanigans.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, so Jordan won't post his address, works hard to conceal his address, and then mocks you because you don't know his address? I know only one way to deal with this.

*Hey, Ian!!!!!*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nadroj said:


> Kevin already figured you out. He knows who the real culprit is in this attack and I am sure he will make you will pay dearly for your attempted shenanigans.


yes, Jordan, I'm sure you will pay dearly for your shenanigans..I know you have to claim innocence, so I respect that.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yes, Jordan, I'm sure you will pay dearly for your shenanigans..I know you have to claim innocence, so I respect that.


He really only has two options. He can do nothing since my address is top secret and requires level 9 access to obtain, or he can take out his anger on the person that actually bombed him and send you to the afterlife. Which route do you think the ZK is going to take?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jordan is already running and is already trying to hide...... must be an odd feeling trying to sleep at night knowing people will find you.


----------

